# NEW Guinea Pig Rescue in West Lothian



## guineamadness (Nov 26, 2013)

hi everyone

we are called Bubbly Cavy Guinea Pig Rescue a self funded rescue, we take in unwanted, mistreated, and we take in pets that owners cannot look after under no fault of their own, we rehabiliate and find forever homes for as many as we can.

we offer advice as well so if you just want to ask us a question please email [email protected].

if you would like to hand in your guinea pig to us please email the above email, we do not judge anyone.

donna


----------

